# Casselton or Golden Lake



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Anybody been out to these places lately? Would like to go out this weekend, just wondering which spot would be best.

Thanks


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I havent heard to much about those lakes. But I might try casselton this weekend.


----------



## lik2fsh (Jan 30, 2005)

Haven't heard anything about Golden lately,,, was dead last i heard,,, went to casselton today(sunday), didn't catch a thing,,, saw 1 big northern brought up on tip-up but he got away,, didn't see anything on cam.. Kinda frustrating,, was up on Devils on Sat. and didn't get a bit,,, must be bad luck!!! Have to find fish someplace..


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Fish at Casselton on Saturday. Nothing...I don't think I was there early enough and I didn't stay for the night bite. Guys were there at sun up and said they had a few bites. Some guy pulled up a pretty nice northern.

Fished Golden on Sunday...nothing. There were quite a few people on Golden but I didn't hear of any success from anyone.

Must be the mid winter slump, or the fish are just not cooperative!


----------

